# small grays summit county



## shroomeye bill (May 9, 2014)

found 22 yesterday morn areas that I have been checking for the past couple wks


----------



## cmk (Apr 18, 2013)

Me too, finally! I found 8 very small grays and one half-free in northern summit county. I picked them because I want to share them with family tomorrow. Unusual to have so few for the Mother's Day picnic.


----------

